# Box Elder Deer



## shawndo24 (Apr 25, 2014)

I decided to try this area out.. I havent done any hunts in this area of the state, does anyone have some do's and donts for this area? Thanks


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

I ended up picking up one of these tags when the leftovers went on sale. I haven't hunted it either but have heard there is a lot of private property. I'd be interested in any info as well.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What weapon?


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

It will look like the pumpkin patch charlie brown. There's a reason there are left ofter tags. Super low deer densities once you are past snowville. Lots of private land several CWMUs. Low deer densities once you are off and out of the agg. You will be lucky to harvest anything other than a yearling buck. Not trying to discourage you but I wouldn't waste my gas out there unless i was bringing my bird dog and hunting chukar.


----------



## Elkaholic2 (Feb 24, 2013)

Look to the raft rivers to provide the best hunting. A 20inch four point is a hard find out there anymore. like everywhere else. You have a small chance into walking into a dandy buck. But, blanding boy is right. You'll see 50 does and one yearling buck if you hunt hard everyday. 

If you just want to get out and have a good time in the hills. The raft rivers are fun to visit and camp. You shouldn't have any issue filling your tag if buck size doesn't matter. It's been about 4 years since I've stopped hunting out there...

Just go deer hunting and have a good time with friends and family! Good luck


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

+1 to Elkaholic2, isn't the best area but there are deer out there. Seems every year I have friends go up and shoot deer for the past couple years I have had at least one friend come out with at least a 3-4 point, nice bucks. I too would look at the Raft Rivers try to get away from people and roads. Watch for private land. There is a lot of it out there. Good luck!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have had to hunt Box Elder with Archery tackle due to missing the draw back in 2003. My father and I hunted the Sawtooths we are not elite archers and we missed a lot of shots slinging arrows. I never got a buck that year, but I could have risked taking head shots on buck at 10 yards on several occasions as they were peeking through foliage. Up in those high elevations during the summer the deer were plentiful and we even came across a lot of bucks. The Box Elder unit is one of the largest units in the State and the population of deer is larger than the human population. 

I have also hunted doe's along agricultural property along Park Valley and Rosebud and we encountered plenty of bucks along the public accessible areas less than a mile from cultivated land. I will never forget having 2 doe permits in my hand and kicking up a 25" 4x4 from his bed in sage brush less than a foot high. That buck stotted for what seemed like almost 20 minutes to escape my vision. 

There is enough public ground in the lower elevations that you could run out of gas before you could cover it all. The pumpkin patch seems to concentrate in the higher elevations. Every year at the check stations monster bucks get checked and the hunters who learn how to spot the distant bucks in the sage brush capitalize on making their eyes bleed from glassing the most boring terrain in the state. 

Deciding on where you are going to hunt really depends on what weapon you have. If you really want to beat the crowds ask yourself who really wants to drive all the way through Strevell Idaho just to access hunting ground in Utah? If you are willing to drive and you have four wheel drive and a couple extra spare tires and chains and especially if you get your rig stuck, you will discover that the Box Elder Unit is a lonely unit. I promise there are bucks dying of old age on this unit.


----------

